# Tapered shaft coupling??



## homemade (Feb 7, 2014)

Doing a splitter build. Don't worried it won't happen for a while. Still acquiring parts. But the engine I have is a Honda gx340. A 11 horse is going to be enough engine for a 22 gpm pump. The question is. It has a tapered shaft. Who makes a a coupler for a tapered shaft. I've heard others say to just just put the taper into a traditional coupler but idk.


----------



## John R (Feb 7, 2014)

Engine must have came off of a generator.


----------



## nathon918 (Feb 7, 2014)

buy a coupling the size of the small end of the shaft and bring it to a machine shop to have them taper it, a 1/2 hour tops on a lathe...


----------



## homemade (Feb 7, 2014)

John R said:


> Engine must have came off of a generator.


It did. A honda ev5000


----------



## dieselfitter (Feb 7, 2014)

nathon918 said:


> buy a coupling the size of the small end of the shaft and bring it to a machine shop to have them taper it, a 1/2 hour tops on a lathe...


What he said. I made one up on the lathe. Measured the diameter to calculate the angle. Bored the angle then cut a slot with a hacksaw. By tightening the bolt on the end of the crankshaft, it spread out and locked the coupler. 
I calculate 11hp to equal [email protected] We are not talking a lot of torque.


----------



## homemade (Feb 8, 2014)

My dad and my close friend are both machinists. I'll see if one if them could spin it for me. I've seen the specs for the taper being 2 1/4 inch per foot.


----------



## Dogsout (Feb 8, 2014)

It has been my experience that every shaft I put a bushing on the bushing is tapered and not the shaft . Other then being held up to buy a special bushing for a tapered shaft what other benefit dose this type of shaft provide? Have never seen one and was just wondering.


----------



## nathon918 (Feb 9, 2014)

Dogsout said:


> It has been my experience that every shaft I put a bushing on the bushing is tapered and not the shaft . Other then being held up to buy a special bushing for a tapered shaft what other benefit dose this type of shaft provide? Have never seen one and was just wondering.


 their used for generators, they keep everything in the generator running "true" as a straight shaft can cause "runout"...


----------



## Patrick62 (Feb 9, 2014)

I would look at that shaft and see i there is enough flat shaft beyond the taper part to just cut off the taper part and key it with a dremmel.
Before you call me nuts on this one, I have actually done that on one engine. Worked fine, the coupler was pretty tight to the engine tho.


----------



## jimw (Feb 10, 2014)

I have faced that tapered shaft problem before. What i did was pull the spark plug out. Then took the pull starter off to access the hub.
I put the whole engine in the lathe with the starter hub in the chuck, and the tapered shaft onto a live center on the other end. Placed
a block of wood under the crankcase and put the lathe in a very low gear. With the lathe turned on only the crankshaft turned in the lathe, engine block
just sits there, Turned it down to 1.00 diameter, put a key way in and came out dead nuts straight !
Just a little thinking outside the box, no engine teardown needed. And no special adapter needed ! 
Jim


----------

